# Puffy nipples



## Yungstroke (Jul 22, 2020)

My areola seem to have gotten puffy and seem more cones shaped. You cannot notice them but from my perspective I seen them protruding. I took sarms for a week and quit after I noticed it. No pain, no limp just nipple protruding out more and my areola looks filled. It might’ve been a bad source. Has this every happened to anyone and how I can fix this. It’s been a month since product was last used


----------



## Grinch (Jul 22, 2020)

I dont know anything about sarms however, I do not believe one month of it would start gyno. Are you already at a high bf%?
Have you perhaps caused some inflammation by touching them a lot?
It could be your mind playing tricks on you. It can be very easy to project and manifest fear. 
Do they squeak when you rub them?
If you see a bird,  dont talk to it, dont trust it.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 22, 2020)

SNS....squeaky nipple syndrome, it's a thing, isn't it?


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 22, 2020)

Love puffy nipples!     
 Should stop playing with them so much.


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Pics???  :32 (20):


----------



## bigdog (Jul 22, 2020)

Its not gyno. Something irritated them like shirt rubbing then, someone sucking them lol.. maybe a new laundry detergent?


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, I've never had gyno, but I've heard that when you do, you know it. It's apparently not even questionable, it's like.... Oh Shit!!!

I could be mistaken though, I'm just repeating what I've heard.


----------



## Yungstroke (Jul 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, I've never had gyno, but I've heard that when you do, you know it. It's apparently not even questionable, it's like.... Oh Shit!!!
> 
> I could be mistaken though, I'm just repeating what I've heard.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hey guys thanks for all your responses . so from the front you cannot tell at all, but I just see them ****in more puffy and facing the other way kinda man. I ****ed uo with this trial of sarms for a week and it hasn’t gone away... been like a month . I feel fine and good libido just this nip cone shit


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Pics???  :32 (20):



look you got your pics, perv lmao


----------



## DOOM (Jul 22, 2020)

Yungstroke said:


> View attachment 10271
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It does look like you have something going on there. You keep saying you only did sarms for a week. Cool story, now have you ever taken anything anabolic before the the sarms? 

Also have you ever been diagnosed with prepubertal gyno?


----------



## DF (Jul 22, 2020)

At least you don't have corroded nipples like Gibby.


----------



## Yungstroke (Jul 22, 2020)

DOOM said:


> It does look like you have something going on there. You keep saying you only did sarms for a week. Cool story, now have you ever taken anything anabolic before the the sarms?
> 
> Also have you ever been diagnosed with prepubertal gyno?



hm never had this issue before, thats why Im so shocked like wtfff my nipples look turnt. I cycled winstrol for about 4 weeks back in 2018, but nothing since than . Tried lgd for a week and this resulted after 1 week. My libido is fine and I feel ok just this issue. 23 years and my nipples were never like this how can they kind be more swollen in 5 days of a cycle. Would this go away soon?


----------



## DOOM (Jul 22, 2020)

Yungstroke said:


> hm never had this issue before, thatÂ’s why IÂ’m so shocked like wtfff my nipples look turnt. I cycled winstrol for about 4 weeks back in 2018, but nothing since than . Tried lgd for a week and this resulted after 1 week. My libido is fine and I feel ok just this issue. 23 years and my nipples were never like this how can they kind be more swollen in 5 days of a cycle. Would this go away soon?


 Yeah I figured it was LGD. Also winstrol is not known to give you gyno. It usually has the opposite effect. 

I guess there is a chance it could have been something other then winstrol? 

Honestly it is past the lump stage gyno. This kind of gyno can be treated.Yours seems to already have mutated towards the surgery stage.

When the breast starts pointing out and becomes cone shaped. The nipples swell and flatten. Not a good look.

I am obviously not a doctor but if it doesn’t get better in a few weeks you might wanna consider seeing a doctor.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm no expert but I've been through a similar experience with LGD and have done a bit of reading on this.  I took a dropper (10 mg) of LGD while on 200mg /week test cyp and the next day had crazy high estrogen sides.  The LGD must be knocking all of the test off of the AR and off of SHBG and making it available to aromatize.  

Gyno is noticable when you for example do an overhead ab and thigh and can see breast tissue between the nipple and the pec muscle.  Most likely, you just have puffy nipples from water retention that will go down after awhile.  If I'm wrong here someone can correct me, but this is my opinion.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jul 23, 2020)

Forgot to mention took well over a month for mine to go back more or less to where they should be


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 23, 2020)

you can try running nova or raloxifene. if taken at a moderate dose ED for 3 months they should go away. 

if not... you made a 10k mistake.


----------



## Yungstroke (Jul 24, 2020)

Could I possibly have a valid source for Nolva and ralox?


----------



## Yungstroke (Jul 24, 2020)

Hmm so you noticed them a little pointing out and kinda like twisted right going the other way? Do you know if you took something to get rid of it or have it some time


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 25, 2020)

I would suck those nips :32 (16):


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would suck those nips :32 (16):



I totally clicked on this thread again just to see your comment! :32 (18):


----------

